# Unloved



## Ants (Sep 12, 2020)

My wife and I have been married 17 years. We have 3 kids. We don’t have money problems. But we both feel unloved in our marriage. We fight a lot about parenting, chores, you name it. We struggle with communication and just having a civil conversation. We have a special needs child and that causes stress, kids are home for school also causes stress. Pandemic sucks so we can’t even go out any more...Has anyone rekindled the flame? If so, how was it done? I don’t think either one of us wants a divorce but we want to be happy again...


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I would suggest reading His Needs Her Needs and The 5 Love Languages. For the 5 Love Languages, you can do the quiz here. Another thing to start reading about is better methods of conflict resolution and fighting fair. 

I would also suggest finding a marriage counselor, probably one who does EFT. 

You can come back from this, _if _you both want to and are willing to put in the work. It's not easy, but neither is divorce.


----------

